# bad suspension problem



## 90maxima (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey guys,

I had my car checked the other week, transmission problems were fixed, but they said in order for my car to pass inspection it needed to have the whole front end suspension fixed and the alignment straightened up as well, something with the lower ball joint being totally bad... no idea, all i know is im taking it into the shop today, got the money to get it all fixed, will this improve my gas mileage and just make my car feel nicer to drive?

 thanks


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

90maxima said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I had my car checked the other week, transmission problems were fixed, but they said in order for my car to pass inspection it needed to have the whole front end suspension fixed and the alignment straightened up as well, something with the lower ball joint being totally bad... no idea, all i know is im taking it into the shop today, got the money to get it all fixed, will this improve my gas mileage and just make my car feel nicer to drive?
> 
> thanks


If your alignment is out,then your gas mileage will suffer a little...Have the shop check the control arm bushings while they are down there for excessive wear..


----------

